# Scavenger 6 Survival Rifle



## Sentry18

One rifle shoots 21 different calibers.


----------



## hiwall

While certainly innovative, I am not impressed. The barrel assembly looks exactly like the old pepper box barrels.


----------



## zombieresponder

Companies keep coming out with unintelligent solutions to non-existent problems.....and unsurprisingly, people are dumb enough to give them money for it. :scratch


----------



## Marcus

So I can shoot 1 shot of 7 different calibers before reloading the gun? I'd be willing to bet reloading it isn't easy either especially under stress.
I suppose it's easier than carrying around 23 different rifles, but a 7" barrel won't be very accurate except at handgun ranges.
This is just a gimmick gun and probably an expensive one at that.


----------



## Caribou

I want the Medusa 47 revolver. It will fire any straight case cartridge in the .355 to .357 calibre without changing the cylinder irrespective of whether it is a pistol or revolver round. You can put in six different rounds, fire those, and replace them with six different rounds, fire them and put in six more entirely different rounds.

The secret is in the springy ejector as it grabs the shoulder of the rounds. Here is a link to a discussion about it on our sister site.

http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/f16/medusa-model-47-a-37082/


----------



## zombieresponder

Barrel length has absolutely very little influence on accuracy. Shorter barrels are actually often more accurate because they don't flex as much. Longer barrels being more accurate is a myth left over from days before telescopic sights. Longer sight radius = more precise alignment.

From what I have read on the Medusa, it's a wonderful concept, but doesn't actually work that well. Again, another solution to a problem that doesn't exist. The Meteba(might be metaba) is another example.


----------



## Dakine

there will always be a market for pushing the envelope just a little bit further. if they didn't there would be a lot less innovation and it would be pretty boring.

right?

I'm glad these guys are doing what I consider to be rather silly things, let them!!! and when they learn from this, maybe they find the next really cool USEFUL thing to introduce to the market.

Edison didn't fail 1000 times, he said he found 1000 ways NOT to make a light bulb, and along the way he patented (at the expense of his employees) TNT and vulcanized rubber tires if I remember the tale correctly... 

the point being that just doing something for sh*ts and giggles is often worth the time and cost invested because that's how you inspire growth and creativity. 

and with all that said... NO!!! HELL NO!!!!! I am not buying their gajillion caliber frankenrifle. sorry, I don't need a swiss army gun, I have the right tools in the toolbox now and I'm good, thanks!


----------



## Sentry18

Until they come out with my plasma rifle in the 40 watt range charged by the power of moon beams or the tears of liberals, I will consider anything that comes out to the market. What I like about this gun is that it represents the continuation of companies that are developing survival weapons and off-the-beaten-path guns. A lot of crappy wheel guns came out before Samuel L. Colt came up with the single action army and the original Sturmgewehr 44 is a shadow of the modern day FN SCAR. I remember when Gaston brought out his Glock 17 1st Gen and gun writers and gun shop experts were thoroughly unimpressed. Oh I want a phaser pistol too.


----------



## Tirediron

well, Sentry the ammo for the plasma rifle has already been in use for several decades, the containment method is still in the works, and when perfected will change the whole concept of armour. Energy weapons are probably not that far from proto type stage, although empirical data shows that 40 watts might not have that much penetration force.


----------



## Sentry18

Every branch of the military is currently using or testing weapons that range from lasers to microwaves. If they had stealth bombers in the 1950's you can bet they have some pretty cool stuff at Area 51 right now that would blow our minds.


----------

